# Awesome Rambone slingshot review



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

I got the rambone slingshot yesterday and I loved is so much I had to make a review.

Here is the link to the review:





Here is the link to my channel if you want to see more vids:
http://m.youtube.com/user/eslingshots


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There was a recall. Did all the details work out?


----------



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not sure, I made this before the recall and only just uploaded it yesterday. I have sent my rambone back no word yet about what has happed to it, It's a little confusing to me.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Good review man!! I'd just change out the pouch if it was bothering ya.

I'm sure you will get a new one pretty soon. Simple-shot has good customer service.


----------



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I live in the UK and I bought mine from the slingshot channel store so im not sure when it will come


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The recall was conducted in a Professional and efficient fashion. All replacement slingshots were tested beyond what an average shooter would expect load up. Good response for "ONE" broken shooter.


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Well.......due to the combination of a new hobby and a few to many beers over the Christmas period....I am now the proud owner of a Rambone in exactly the same configuration as above and complete with the new QA sticker.

I think I would have preferred the quick change slots to have been pre cut but other than that I am very pleased. It is comfortable, stable and shoots as well as I can make it. Can anyone confirm what the loops are. I think they are 2040......but as I am new to this .....I am not sure.

Brian


----------

